# 103 Pcs Ce-johansson Gauge Blocks



## Micke S (Jul 3, 2016)

I came across a CE-Johansson 103 pcs Gauge Block kit. It is made in 1972 and the blocks have never been used. I don't think the company exists anymore but the same type of kit in the same precision class from Mitutoyo retails 6 thousand dollars here. I gave 70 dollars


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jul 3, 2016)

Micke, i mean this in the friendliest of ways...
nice haul and,


WOW!, nice score i'm very happy for you!


----------



## Micke S (Jul 3, 2016)

Thank you Mike, yes I'm almost chocked myself about this great find. Original packing and documentation and never used, incredible.
It is a grade 1 kit, calibration (AA): (tolerance +0.10 μm to −0.05 μm) used to calibrate inspection blocks and very high precision gauging


----------



## CraigB1960 (Jul 3, 2016)

Congratulations, that is one excellent find!  Perhaps one day, I will be blessed with a find like that!


----------



## Bob Korves (Jul 3, 2016)

Micke S said:


> I came across a CE-Johansson 103 pcs Gauge Block kit. It is made in 1972 and the blocks have never been used. I don't think the company exists anymore but the same type of kit in the same precision class from Mitutoyo retails 6 thousand dollars here. I gave 70 dollars
> 
> View attachment 131800


I'll give you $80 for it and you can turn a profit?   
8^)


----------



## Bob Korves (Jul 3, 2016)

Don't know if you are aware of this, Micke, but C. E. Johansson invented the "Jo" block.  Later he moved to the US and became partners with Henry Ford making Jo blocks.  They made tons of them and revolutionized the making of parts to high tolerances that were interchangeable world wide.

Edit:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gauge_block
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carl_Edvard_Johansson
http://ins-news.com/en/100/542/956/...-Lewis-Form-Strategic-Channel-Partnership.htm  -- Still in business!


----------



## kd4gij (Jul 3, 2016)

Great score. And I agree


----------



## hman (Jul 3, 2016)

Fantastic score!!!  That price would have been a STEAL even for a new  non-Chinese B grade set.  You really came up a winner with the one you got!

Who knows ... maybe you can get a good deal on a B grade set (better suitable for shop use) and make a sweet profit by selling the A grade.  But then, just HAVING an A set with _that name_ is a wonderful point of pride.


----------



## Micke S (Jul 3, 2016)

Thank you guys !

The person who sold it was retired recently and lives close to me but in an old but big and beautiful estate at a central location in the town. I guess he didn't need to starve. I asked why he would sell it and was told he didn't work anymore since the company, which he part-owned closed down. He and the other owner had split the good stuff and took it with them as he said. I'm not sure this is the complete story since he should have known that this set has a much higher value, or he just didn't care. I asked if he had more metrology or machinery stuff  but was told he had sold some and just dumped a lot. So there was nothing more to get and the ignited dream on the way to him, to find a gold mine and fill the car with first class pieces, didn't come thru.

But I can live with it since I got a gem in the tooling domain.


----------



## David VanNorman (Jul 3, 2016)

You still made a good buy. Congrats


----------



## Micke S (Jul 4, 2016)

Yes, it was just the fantasy that begun to slip and I'm very satisfied. I'm not a greedy person and often gives away things that people I know needs, even to people I don't know in some cases. It has shown to be quite rewarding. Even if nothing is expected in return, people will not forget it and will offer a helping hand or something in return.


----------

